# What are you running?



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

What size of spread, decoys, calls is everyone running this spring? We opted for the "blitzkreg" spread this year. We are running about 40 dozen silosocks and 24 dozen realgeese sillys. Lightning fast setup and less to store. Got sick of messing with shells blowing across the stubble and rags getting shreaded. Going to leave the layouts in the trailer and go with the white suits. I think it allows for better shooting and quicker shots on the high wind days.

Just thought I would spark a little conversation. :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Seems strange to me that we used to wear whites all the time and then it seemed like the birds wised up to it and we dug shallow pits and layed under camo burlap and did better that way. Then, we Had to have layout blinds or you wouldn't shoot any birds!! Now it seema as though it is coming back around to wearing whites again. I have heard of more and more people using them. I sure am glad I kept mine around the last few years!!!


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

I try to match my background the best I can and wear a white hat (dont ask me why) if it is corn stubble I will dig in layout blinds anything that is level ground I just lay in a black sled and I will put a rag in my hand and cover my face with it, I also will put a few right arond me and a shell on my belly (depends on how windy it is) I might put a northwind between my legs just to break up the outline. If you know the farmer well you could ask him to leave his tractor out in the feild and hide around that :lol: anyway we are going to run around 800 rags, 5-600 northwinds, 12doz shells 4doz full bodys, 150-200 floaters, and flyers not sure on how many. We dont put them all out very offten unless I have alot of buddys going I think I may buy a few doz of the sillosocks they look really good. Good luck this year to all :beer: Oh yea I cant forget my 30 stuffers :lol:


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

40dz silosocks, 200socks, 13dz fullbodies, and 75 floaters. Over a flooded field in the basins.

78dz silosocks, 400 socks, 500+ shells, a mix of fullbodies, and 50 floaters over a small pond with dekes spilling into corn and alfalfa when I hookup with friends around home.

Should be a fun season. :wink:


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

800 socks
50 floaters
6 Finishers


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Whites
10 dz custom painted silo socks
100 custom painted headless socks
4 dz northwinds with heads
5 flyers

Blues
5 dz custom painted blue wind socks with heads
(in the process of painting right now.....)

2 ecallers three 60 watt speakers each.

3 eliminators....but might option for whites.


----------



## Ducked Up (Jan 5, 2006)

150 rags 200 texas rag wind socks 11 doz shells 2 lander flags 8 pole Kites and anything else white: bed sheets, toliet paper, t-shirts, trash bags etc. 
:beer:


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

One big cow. J/K!!!!


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

It depends.....about......If we combine with another guy....

~800 NW's
14doz. shells
10 doz. Fullbodies
150 Floaters


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

we will mostly run
1000-1300 socks
90 floaters
and maybe
14 dozen ghg full bodies and 300 more socks depending on who we hunt with.


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

so no one is running the ditch spread :lol:

or how about that new decoy called the power window :lol:

not trying to start anything just having fun :beer:


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

This spring will be our first time out snow goose hunting and we will be running about 20+ dz rags, 3 dz shells, and 2 dz silos. Hopefully thats enough to get a few.


----------



## prince (Oct 7, 2005)

15 dozen shells
5 dozen silos
20 doz socks
10 magenets
finisher
interceptor


----------



## benilliman2 (Apr 7, 2005)

20 doz fullbodies
400 silo's
10 doz floaters
600 windsocks
10 doz shells
10 jackites and goose magnets


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

3 cow cut outs
1 benelli 
1 beretta 
1 870
1 browning 10 guage
4 shells in each (in the spring)


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

6 dozen avery full bodies - 2.5 blues 3.5 snows
37 dozen silloscoks - 15 dozen blues 22 dozen snows
17 dozen custom northwinds - 7 dz blues 10dz snows
plus some when I join up with some of the guys.
Spring break in SD we will have 1000-2000 decoys. I highly doubt we will put them all out everytime though.
I can't wait! :beer:


----------



## SNOWSNBLUES (Oct 23, 2004)

If everything gets deployed we can put out the following,

-400 Hardcores
-1400 windsocks
-250 floaters
-7 doz shells


----------



## jdas53 (Aug 25, 2004)

Alot of decoys--who cares this year we have a 6-wheel mule/gator or whatever it is called AKA less work. I need a freakin' snow storm/line. by the way cabela's has their econo northwinds 50 for 100$ under bargain cave.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

24 dozen windsocks
7 dozen shells
5 dozen full bodies :beer:

Should be a good time


----------



## tom sawyer (Feb 1, 2006)

Me and a buddy are new to this, only our second year. We've got about 700 Texas rags, all on stakes. He's got a couple dozen shells and about 4 dozen homemade silhouettes. I see everybody is referring to socks, are these the fancy Northwind kind or is a rag on a stick considered a windsock?

Last year my friend had about 500 rags out, and we killed some birds over them. Hoping to do a little better this year.


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

how far apart do u set up your rags? do you put them into family groups? if you do how many in a family?


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Sillosocks

GHG fullbodies

my custom socks with molded heads and supports


----------



## snowkiller (Mar 19, 2005)

120 silosocks

50 NWs

12 bigfoots with goose gloves

Worked this fall  I just hope they stop this spring.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

2 stuffers... 8)


----------

